

ECDSA: The digital signature algorithm of a better internet - grittygrease
https://blog.cloudflare.com/ecdsa-the-digital-signature-algorithm-of-a-better-internet

======
beagle3
A good overview article.

Another aspect of EC deployment that is sorely lacking is smartcards/tokens
implementing it; PGPcard and YubiKey NEO only implement RSA/DSA. As far as I
can tell, there's no commercially available hardware token, and standard
software to use it (GPG?) if there was one.

